# Fictional Archers and historical...



## terrafirma (Oct 30, 2006)

Robin Hood was always a good one for me.
Why 1305? Why not 1128 or 1307?


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't forget John Rambo - killing a helicopter gunship with a compund is no mean feat!


----------



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks to John Rambo, I got into archery in the 80's...What can I say, I was an impressionable teenager...That is why I bought an Oneida Eagle...Afterall, Ted Nugent had one !!!


----------



## Templar1305 (Oct 24, 2006)

terrafirma said:


> Robin Hood was always a good one for me.
> Why 1305? Why not 1128 or 1307?


 I think the original Jack Malloy (Jaques De Mollay) probably was riding a little higher in 1305 than in 1307 when the original Friday the 13th rolled around....


----------



## wiley-14 (Mar 6, 2006)

Ulysses


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

The Duke boys.:wink:


----------



## terrafirma (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes,I think it was probably at his apex of earthly power and influence...at least for a couple hundred years!:wink:


----------



## ERdept (Oct 25, 2006)

This is more a more generic story with no particular archers, but it's something I remember reading from school in Sun Tzu's The art of war.

He described a story in which he lured out an opposing general or king. Along a narrow passage, he pinned a not to a tree near dusk. 

The note said something like, here the great general (put in chinese name) dies.

He ordered all his emplaced archers to fire upon seeing the firelight. 

When the general saw the note, he lit a flame and the archers loosed all their arrows.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

I was a big fan of the TV show -- _Hawkeye and Chingcashnook_, which often had well shot arrows at a crucial point in the storey...


----------



## indy (Nov 13, 2005)

*ok guys anyone shed any light on this one then,can anybody remember the archery feat that odysseus aka ulysses had to do to prove who he was to retain his kingdom when he had to string his bow according to the myth only he could do it,then shoot an arrow through a line of rings, lol.*


----------



## Templar1305 (Oct 24, 2006)

Of course! It's in the Oddessey. He has been gone from home seven years after the Trojan war. When he returns, he is in disguise to see if his wife has been faithful, and she has been surrounded by suitors. 
He strings the bow which is so heavy only he could do it, and draws the bow, which no other man was strong enough to do, then he shoots some of the suitors....

I have vague memories of the movie version with Kirk Douglas
LOL...

Tarzan's bow was also so heavy that no other living man could bend it, in Edgar Rice Burroughs novels.


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

I can remember thinking the Robin Hood Prince of theives was the best movie ever. That was my start.


----------



## indy (Nov 13, 2005)

*i might just add that the bow arnie made up to shoot the alien in predator was a mean looking weapon,  *


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

indy said:


> *ok guys anyone shed any light on this one then,can anybody remember the archery feat that odysseus aka ulysses had to do to prove who he was to retain his kingdom when he had to string his bow according to the myth only he could do it,then shoot an arrow through a line of rings, lol.*


 12 rings lined on a log..........


----------



## Fulldrw (Mar 15, 2006)

I liked the old William Tell show... I know it's a X-bow and all....
And then there was the move "Deliverance" .... nuff said!


----------



## myrmidon (Aug 24, 2005)

*12 ax heads*



preyquester said:


> 12 rings lined on a log..........


I believe it was 12 ax heads mounted in a line, to be shot through the mounting ring. The bowwas to be strung only by he with the help of Hera , Goddess of W ar


----------



## owl (May 28, 2004)

How about "The Black Rose" That had the quintissential English bowman. Took a long shot to show off in front of the Mongols (I seem to recall about 200 yds), then found out that they would have beaten him to death with his own bow if he had missed.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Had to be a combination of Dukes of Haz. and Red Dawn


----------



## Blueblood (Nov 30, 2005)

How about Abigail Whistler (Jessica Biel) in Blade Trinity.


----------



## Templar1305 (Oct 24, 2006)

Blueblood said:


> How about Abigail Whistler (Jessica Biel) in Blade Trinity.


Yeah, she really rocked with that compound bow and that wheelgun.....


I remember when that movie came out. A few weeks -prior to that one major comic book magazine was makingfun of the tendancy in comics (which are sheer fantasy and supposed to be that way)for arming certain heroes with obsolete weapons like swords, and in the case of Green Arrow and Hawkey, archery tackle....
Blade III comes out, Abbie Whistler kicks tail and suddenly the [email protected]$$ fanboys are singing a different tune about how cool archery suddenly is...
Archery has ALWAYS been cool!:embara:


----------



## epic extreme (Sep 17, 2005)

Templar1305 said:


> Yeah, she really rocked with that compound bow and that wheelgun.....
> 
> 
> I remember when that movie came out. A few weeks -prior to that one major comic book magazine was makingfun of the tendancy in comics (which are sheer fantasy and supposed to be that way)for arming certain heroes with obsolete weapons like swords, and in the case of Green Arrow and Hawkey, archery tackle....
> ...


yeah she was hot with a bow


----------



## dbracer (May 20, 2005)

I loved all the old archery movies, even _The Osterman Weekend_ (sp??), but I think it was watching Fred Bear take that big brown off the Kodiak shore line that hooked me on archery. 

It was a flimsy little recurve with no sights, peep or kisser button. When he stepped around that rock to loose an arrow on an animal big enough to eat him and the boat he came in on, I thought, "Fred, you are outa your ever-lovin' coconut." 

I've shot a few compounds down through years, but I've always done most of my hunt'n with a bare recurve, 'cause I can't break that image of ol' Fred pokin' a Kodiak and the challenge of doing it a little more primitively. 

Fred was a heck of a man. Never had anything to say that was flashy. Just pleasant and friendly, trying to impress no one, but always trying show how much fun archery is. 

If I was half the man I'd be happy. 

dbracer


----------



## happy archer (Mar 13, 2007)

Let's not forget Electra the lady hired killer from the daredevil comic.


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

The Dukes of Hazzard light the end and blow something up!!!


----------

